# Unknown language: Gitem



## J-9

Please help translate this phase to english.
Gitem gitem mi amour


----------



## Alxmrphi

Are you sure that is Italian? It doesn't look it.


----------



## Mickele

J-9 said:


> Please help translate this phase to english.
> Gitem gitem mi amour



Ciao. It doesn't look like italian to me... A little bit more context would be appreciated .


----------



## J-9

Well maybe French. I'm sorry I'm not sure!


----------



## Mickele

J-9 said:


> Well maybe French. I'm sorry I'm not sure!



Ciao. It doesn't look like French either ("mon amour")... Maybe some poetic phrase (mi amor = mio amore = my love), still I cannot figure out what gitem means...


----------



## Paulfromitaly

J-9 said:


> Well maybe French. I'm sorry I'm not sure!



It's French, but it's spelt wrong.

I love you, I love you my darling.


----------



## Alxmrphi

You can post it in the "All languages" forum, they will be able to tell you what language it is!


----------



## Outsider

It could be a humorous mix of French with Spanish... 
Definitely means "I love you, I love you, my love".


----------



## AGATHA2

J-9 said:


> Please help translate this phase to english.
> Gitem gitem mi amour


 
It could be french ?  "Je t´aime, je t´aime, mon amour"


----------



## ireney

It may just be coincidence but "gitem" in Armenian means "I know"


----------



## mansio

It is French, "je t'aime, je t'aime mon amour" probably spelled in such a way that it imitates the Arab accent.

We do that often in France because we have many people of North African origin.


----------

